# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software)  طلب مساعدة

## himihicham

سلام لكل الاخوان الاعضاء بالمنتدى ورمضان مبارك سعيد 
طلبي كتالي جزاكم الله خيرا 
 عندي مخدع هاتفي واريد تعريفه على انواع النقود كالدرهم الخ (tatung tt-695) 						 
خاصة الدرهم الجديد لسنة 2012 لا يقبلها عند ادخالها لا تبقى كانه لا يعرفها فتخرج بسرعة  
جربت  فئة درهمان و درهم لسنة 1987 يقبلهما  
وهناك درهم لسنة 1974 مرة يقبلها مرات عديدة لا يقبلها فما هو الحل برايكم لاني قمت بتنضيف الجهاز كاملا دون نتيجة  
كيف ابرمجه على الدرهم الجديد وشكرا لكم

----------

